# surgery code with AA modifier



## saramey79 (Apr 8, 2010)

I am payor and I just came across a bizarre case.  I have an anesthesiologist bill for a surgery procedure code with modifier AA. Now my question is, can they do this? I am under the impression that if they are doing anesthesia services then they need to bill with the proper anesthesia code.


----------



## Patty S. (Apr 8, 2010)

We bill anesthesia and we've found that some payers want the surgical CPT code with the anesthesia modifiers and some want the anesthesia CPT code with the anesth. modifier- so- they may not have known which way your business wanted it?


----------



## jdono195 (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a "standard" way of coding anesthesia?  Anesthesia codes or surgical cpts with AA?


----------



## gost (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't think there is a standard.  I've known of at least 4 different billing requirements by various payers.  Some want the surgical code.  Some want the anesthesia code.  Some want both.  Some want the anesthesia code only if the code has only 1 possible unit value but both if there are multiple possible values.  If you're lucky enough to have billing software that will accomodate each payer's requirements you don't, as a coder, have to worry about it too much.

In my mind, the "correct" way is to use the anesthesia code but that's my mind.  It's not always in good working order.


----------

